# Soap Making Class



## Newtogoats (Oct 6, 2014)

Do anyone know of a soap making class Near Houston Texas


----------



## WildflowerFarm (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't know of one in your area, but there are a lot of online resources like: www.soapqueen.com, or www.brambleberry.com, and there is plenty on you tube also. I hope this helps!


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, there is. PM me and I will give you the info that I have.
Linda


----------



## SolsticeSun (Feb 23, 2013)

CV. Njjj
?ppllkkkißlllà.


Nm. Nm12wwmjm


----------

